#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  For JEE Exam 2017 - Class 12 Marks would not only be the parameter

## FaaDoO-Engineer

There was an announcement from The Union Ministry (HRD), that class 12 marks, that students would score will not be the factor for determining rankings in JEE.


Recommendations from IIT committee was also taken before coming up with this decision.


Class 12 score and marks could be a crucial parameter only to determine the eligibility creteria to appear in the examination.


Now in order to appear or sit in the JEE examination, students must score atleast 75 percent of marks, or he/ she should be in top 20 percentile of the class 12 examination. SC and ST students have a relaxation of 10 percent, so they need to have atleast 65 percent marks. All other formalities and things would remain unchanged for JEE 2017 examination.


Changes in JEE structure was required, as it was there since long and it is very essential to create a process, which suits the students. Needless to mention approx 4 Lakh students appear in JEE exam every year.


*news source:* Indian Express





  Similar Threads: Maharashtra Board SSC Class 10 Result 2017 declared mahresult.nic.in JEE (Mains) Confirmation of Class 12th Marks from various Board  extended again JEE Mains 2014:Confirmation of Class 12th /Qualifying Examination. Marks Received from various Board. Formula for normalisation of class 12 board marks for JEE 2013

----------

